# Hocking River Saugeye



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

So I've never caught a saugeye until I started fishing the Hocking this year. I've been cranking em in since early spring and I gotta say they're a blast to catch and put up a good fight. Has anyone had similar luck on the saugeye this year? I don't hear people talk about em on here too much so I'm just curious. The ones I've caught range from about 7" to 20" maybe? I'm not fully sure as I didn't scale them out. Here's some pics of a few I've caught this year.



























The last one is my personal best. All caught on various crank baits.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes I've caught a few Saugeye but mostly sauger this year caught one about 3-4 lbs earlier this year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's extremely rare to catch saugeye where they are not stocked, and they are not stocked in the Hocking. Is it possible you caught a saugeye that flushed out of Lake Logan, down the spillway, into the river, that eventually made it to Athens? Sure, but not likely. They are also extremely rare, naturally, without being stocked. I'd bet most (if not all) of the ones you have caught are sauger, which are extremely common. A few years back I caught a young walleye in the Hocking, which is more likely than catching a true saugeye. Sauger, like saugeye and walleye, are extremely tasty!


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Two of those are 100% saugeye and they get to about 27inches in the hocking. They are not currently stocked however they have been stocked in the past in the hocking. They are also stocked in the Ohio river which we know connects. (Per ODNR)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Also stocked in Lake Logan and they are still a few in Burr Oak, both also connect to the hocking


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

OHfishfinder said:


> Two of those are 100% saugeye and they get to about 27inches in the hocking. They are not currently stocked however they have been stocked in the past in the hocking. They are also stocked in the Ohio river which we know connects. (Per ODNR)
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have searched the ODNR site pretty well, as well as general web searches, and can't find any info about the Hocking or Ohio ever having been stocked with saugeye. Got any info? I have lived within a few miles of the Hocking my whole life and this is the first I have ever heard about DNR stockings in it.

Burr Oak and Lake Logan have been stocked, and fish can certainly get into the Hocking from there, but that's not a short trip and since they don't reproduce there can't be too many that flush all the way down here.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

I believe most are from the ohio river. It is continually replenished from all ove r the state from resevoirs that stock the saugeye. One year i caught a 6 lb walleye a 6 lb saugeye and a 3lb sauger in the same week below whites milll. Those were the years that we actually had a hybrid striper run as well.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

striperfreak said:


> Those were the years that we actually had a hybrid striper run as well.


I've heard they make it up there. How common are wipers that far up river?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

It seems like every 4th or 5th year We have a good hybrid run . As far as Saugeye most might come from the Ohio, but I know for a fact some came from Burr Oak, back in the day they tagged a few when they first put them in the lake, and We caught a few that had tags at the mill


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

